# 1911 w/ red dot sights



## numbertwo

I have a Springfield Armory RO









^^^

I'm thinking about putting a red dot sight on it but I don't want a mount like this click here but I DO want it to fit like this click here (just not for that price).

What sort of bracket/adapter will I need to mount a red dot sight on my 1911?

Is it even possible without any gunsmithing needed?


----------



## VAMarine

the Delta Point has a mount for Kimber adjustable sights, that MIGHT work for the Range Officer no guarantees. You'll need to talk to Springfield and get the dimensions for the rear sight cut and talk to Leupold / Kimber and compare specs.



> *Leupold Optics DeltaPoint Reflex Sight (All Mounts) - | Leupold Optics
> 
> DeltaPoint Mounting Solutions*
> 
> Precision locating pins allow for easy removal/remount while maintaining point of impact. This lets you easily change batteries when needed and not re-sight. The versatility of the DeltaPoint is reflected in the numerous mounting options included in the kit. A unique plate system aligns the mount with the gun, ensuring a perfect fit. Every DeltaPoint kit includes 10 plates for the most popular handgun applications. You can also choose a cross-slot mount for easy coupling with Picatinny Weaver-style rails and bases. With so many options, you can guarantee a great fit on your favorite pistol, shotgun, or AR-style rifle.DeltaPoint Mounting System The DeltaPoint Kit comes with a complete mounting system compatible with most common handguns including:Beretta 92 Beretta 90-TWO Beretta 96 Taurus PT99 Glock 17 Glock 22 Glock 23 Glock 26 HK-P2000 SIG SAUER P226 Smith & Wesson Revolvers Smith & Wesson Clasic Smith & Wesson M&P 1911 Standard (Colt) CZ 75 Springfield XD Kimber Adjustable Kimber Fixed


Doctor has LPA / Bomar Adjustable mounts as well.

*Docter MOUNTS*












TRIJICON TA01 MOUNT PLUS 30MM RING MOUNT: 50 pieces in stock - $110.00
GLOCK ALL MODELS: 160 PIECES in stock - $65.00
H&K - ALL HANDGUN MODELS: 145 PIECES in stock - $65.00
RUGER MKII : 60 PIECES in stock - $65.00
CZ 75: 156 PIECES in stock - $65.00
AR15 HANDLE MOUNTS: 165 PIECES in stock - $125.00
WEAVER MOUNT FOR SMALL 3/8TH INCH RAIL: 227 PIECES in stock - $94.00
TALL WEAVER MOUNT - 5/8TH INCHES TALL: 55 PIECES in stock - $125.00
S&W SERIES 59: 105 PIECES in stock - $65.00
*KIMBER LPA: 50 PIECES in stock - $65.00*

WALTHER P99: 20 PIECES in stock : $65.00
*LPA BOMAR MOUNT: 44 PIECES in stock - $65.00*

*BOMAR ADJUSTABLE: 60 PIECES in stock - $65.00*

COLT 1911: 50 PIECES in stock - $65.00
S&W SERIES 945 - OVAL BASE: 185 PIECES in stock - $65.00
KIMBER STANDARD FIXED SIGHT: 63 PIECES in stock - $65.00
BARRETTA MODEL 92-96 & TAURUS PT99: 145 PIECES in stock - $65.00
VENT RIB SHOTGUN MOUNT (SOME FITTING REWUIRED) : 40 PIECES in stock - $94.00


----------



## Overkill0084

FastFire - rifle scopes, handgun scopes, hunting scopes by Burris Optics
A bunch of options there, you should be able to find an one that will work for you.

I know a guy who stuck a Fastfire 3 on a S&W 1911. It worked well and he was happy with the result. On it's face, it seems noticeably cheaper than the Leupold option, and Burris makes high quality stuff.


----------



## rex

I've never had a need for optics on a pistol,but you definitely want a slide mount setup.Not only are you putting holes in the frame,if your rails aren't TIGHT,your accuracy will suffer.


----------



## numbertwo

Overkill0084 said:


> FastFire - rifle scopes, handgun scopes, hunting scopes by Burris Optics
> A bunch of options there, you should be able to find an one that will work for you.
> 
> I know a guy who stuck a Fastfire 3 on a S&W 1911. It worked well and he was happy with the result. On it's face, it seems noticeably cheaper than the Leupold option, and Burris makes high quality stuff.


This looks like it fits the bill.

How should I decide which mount to go with? 
410321 Mount - 1911 Standard
410322 Mount - 1911 Adjustable/Novak

I don't have Novak sights but I do have an adjustable Bomar sight that my 1911 came with. Would it be safe to say I'd go with that option?


----------



## numbertwo

VAMarine said:


> the Delta Point has a mount for Kimber adjustable sights, that MIGHT work for the Range Officer no guarantees. You'll need to talk to Springfield and get the dimensions for the rear sight cut and talk to Leupold / Kimber and compare specs.
> 
> Doctor has LPA / Bomar Adjustable mounts as well.
> 
> *Docter MOUNTS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRIJICON TA01 MOUNT PLUS 30MM RING MOUNT: 50 pieces in stock - $110.00
> GLOCK ALL MODELS: 160 PIECES in stock - $65.00
> H&K - ALL HANDGUN MODELS: 145 PIECES in stock - $65.00
> RUGER MKII : 60 PIECES in stock - $65.00
> CZ 75: 156 PIECES in stock - $65.00
> AR15 HANDLE MOUNTS: 165 PIECES in stock - $125.00
> WEAVER MOUNT FOR SMALL 3/8TH INCH RAIL: 227 PIECES in stock - $94.00
> TALL WEAVER MOUNT - 5/8TH INCHES TALL: 55 PIECES in stock - $125.00
> S&W SERIES 59: 105 PIECES in stock - $65.00
> *KIMBER LPA: 50 PIECES in stock - $65.00*
> 
> WALTHER P99: 20 PIECES in stock : $65.00
> *LPA BOMAR MOUNT: 44 PIECES in stock - $65.00*
> 
> *BOMAR ADJUSTABLE: 60 PIECES in stock - $65.00*
> 
> COLT 1911: 50 PIECES in stock - $65.00
> S&W SERIES 945 - OVAL BASE: 185 PIECES in stock - $65.00
> KIMBER STANDARD FIXED SIGHT: 63 PIECES in stock - $65.00
> BARRETTA MODEL 92-96 & TAURUS PT99: 145 PIECES in stock - $65.00
> VENT RIB SHOTGUN MOUNT (SOME FITTING REWUIRED) : 40 PIECES in stock - $94.00


Thanks va! I wish I could afford that! Lol.



rex said:


> I've never had a need for optics on a pistol,but you definitely want a slide mount setup.Not only are you putting holes in the frame,if your rails aren't TIGHT,your accuracy will suffer.


Me either, it's more of a 'want' :mrgreen: Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## lickx

if you get a Leupold DeltaPoint, it will come the mount for the 1911


----------



## VAMarine

lickx said:


> if you get a Leupold DeltaPoint, it will come the mount for the 1911


Not all "1911" sight cuts are the same.


----------



## Allyson75

I agree with you.


----------

